# Finally I hired an assistant



## Christof (Dec 21, 2015)

After years of doing all by myself I finally hired an assistant.
Her name is Lucy, 10 weeks old, she sings almost in tune.


----------



## acicero (Dec 21, 2015)

Christof said:


> After years of doing all by myself I finally hired an assistant.
> Her name is Lucy, 10 weeks old, she sings almost in tune.



Off topic but nice desk - where you get it?


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 21, 2015)

Music Making has gone to the dogs. And in this case, that's a good thing - looks like a smart pup!


----------



## Daryl (Dec 21, 2015)

Certainly gives paws for thought


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 21, 2015)

Awesome replies there lads. You ought to be on the radio with that type of material.

Woof!


----------



## Daryl (Dec 21, 2015)

Baron Greuner said:


> Awesome replies there lads. You ought to be on the radio with type of material.


Radio? What's that? Some sort of communal iPod?


----------



## tokatila (Dec 21, 2015)

What are you having open in Logic? Pet project?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 21, 2015)

Christof, you look youthful, attentive and inspired, I wish I was in that good shape. Your assistant is a bit camera-shy though?


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 21, 2015)

Awww... cute!

Here's my asst:






Ok, actually it's not; I swiped someone else's pic, b/c that is just too cute.


----------



## Cowtothesky (Dec 21, 2015)

I love beagles. Had one when I was a kid. I think she will make fine companion to your studio!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 21, 2015)

What a sweet dog you gained in your life!

Maybe you can start next to your icello service and idog service?


----------



## timtom (Dec 21, 2015)

Christof said:


> After years of doing all by myself I finally hired an assistant.
> Her name is Lucy, 10 weeks old, she sings almost in tune.



Well, at least your assistant is working and seems to be motivated!....one of my assistants always falls asleep while working...this is sooooo unprofessional!


----------



## Reegs (Dec 21, 2015)

RiffWraith said:


> Awww... cute!
> 
> Here's my asst:
> 
> ...


Does the pop screen also work for drool?


----------



## murrthecat (Dec 22, 2015)

Mine is practicing sight reading. I don't like an assistant who isn't fluent with reading music.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Dec 22, 2015)

murrthecat said:


> Mine is practicing sight reading.


This cat needs reading glasses!


----------



## murrthecat (Dec 22, 2015)

sleepy hollow said:


> This cat needs reading glasses!



True!


----------



## murrthecat (Dec 26, 2015)

I am also interviewing an aspiring assistant for a more aggressive project...


----------

